# Melanotan and the contraceptive pill.



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

My girlfriend wants to start using Melanotan pills after I told her about them. She is worried though that it may affect her adversely as she is using the contraceptive pill "Brevinor". Would this be safe, and could anybody please also point me in the direction of a website or somewhere that sells the pill form?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

^ That's melatonin, the sleeping thing. Melanotan is the tanning thing. Totaly different if I'm not mistaken? Thanks anyway.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep, two different things. Check out www.melanotan.org instead. Although I didn't see any info on the Melanotan pills there last time I checked.

Tell me if you find any mate.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah forgot to say, go to the discussion area. (In case you didn't get that)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

estfna said:


> My girlfriend wants to start using Melanotan pills after I told her about them. She is worried though that it may affect her adversely as she is using the contraceptive pill "Brevinor". Would this be safe, *and could anybody please also point me in the direction of a website or somewhere that sells the pill form*?


Think the pill form is pretty rare and hard to get hold of.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pill form is **** imo..

i very much doubt it will effect the chances if getting her up the duff.. play it safe and jizz on her face or up the ****.. job done


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha. Looking into the possibilities of that DB.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

estfna said:


> My girlfriend *wants to start using Melanotan pills* after I told her about them. She is worried though that it may affect her adversely as she is using the contraceptive pill "Brevinor". Would this be safe, and could anybody please also point me in the direction of a website or somewhere that sells the pill form?


Melanotan does not exist in pill form, only inj, what ever you have, or what ever you have been told it is, it is not Melanotan.

Google Epitan, they are the drug company that own the legit rights to it, and are seeking FDA approval, if they do not have it as an oral, then it does not exist.

Orals are more profitable than Inj in the Pharma world, as not everyone is happy to jab, so if a pill could have been done, they would have done it.

If she were to use real MT2, it would not have any effect on her pill, or contraception.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Someone in another Melanotan thread mentioned the pill. Think it was PScarb. That's what gave me the idea. I was doubtful of it existing aswell, I thought digestive enzymes destroyed peptides.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's the link http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16163&cat=253. Both Tinytom and Pscarb talks about it in a couple of posts down. I am also very curious about this product, as I thought it wouldn't work in pill form since it's a peptide.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

robbyreflex said:


> Here's the link http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16163&cat=253. Both Tinytom and Pscarb talks about it in a couple of posts down. I am also very curious about this product, as I thought it wouldn't work in pill form since it's a peptide.


Mate, i dont think that is in pill form lol?


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry mate, my bad. Just read fast through the other post, and someone asked where i could get the pills from and hackskii posted this link, so I thought it was pills. Sorry about that.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It was bought out by a UG Lab (not sure who) in pill form, however, it was totally ineffective and hasn't done the rounds since.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah, i tried the pills, they were pi5h......

My girl is on the pill mate and before we went on holiday this year we both had a couple of vials each and theres no baby in the oven!.....I never turned lobster either like i usually do


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> theres no baby in the oven


i should f****ng hope not!

it is available in pill form, but as said, its hard to get hold off and it isnt as good as injecting, its better used as a maintenance dose is you can get hold of it.


----------

